# surf fishin on okaloosa island ...



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

has anyone been surf fishin on okaloosa island by the El Matador?


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

i use to go to the last public access on the island, which is pretty close to there. i caught a lot of lady fish in the mornings before work. of course, before red tide. i found a couple of good breaks in between seaspray condos and the pier. probaly try this weekend.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone ever catch pompano there??? I've heard of people catchin them there....


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

not sure if you are talking to me but i actually didnt get to fish the place i was talking about. i was visiting some friends from out of town and we stood admiring the surf. as they talked, i couldnt take my eyes off the great break and was left wishing i had my rod. i do plan on fishing the last public beach site before el matador tomorrow morning before work. i will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out tonight and got some fleas West o the peir - nothing East of the pier. Fleas with no bites - two poles out. Just chillin...










I was further West the you at Navarre Beach on the Island. Got out late but had the sunset and smooth seas to settle me down after a long week. It's really great to be this close to that.

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i see the wind is still ouit of the north and no waves pounding the beach yet.. cant beat just being there though nice and quiiet


----------

